# Pan Pacific Swimming Championships-Gold Coast Australia



## imagemaker46 (Aug 22, 2014)

Here are a few swim shots from tonight as well some of the photographers that are covering this event. It has been raining all day, not the most pleasant conditions to be working in.


----------



## runnah (Aug 22, 2014)

I assumed they did this indoors. 

I like the look to the top 3. I think the one that shows the starting things is the best.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 22, 2014)

runnah said:


> I assumed they did this indoors.
> 
> I like the look to the top 3. I think the one that shows the starting things is the best.



Yep big leak in the roof. Brand new pool and people were surprised it didn't have a roof. It was sunny yesterday and great to shoot in, but rain all day today.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 22, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 22, 2014)

these are nice.
you ought to consider doing this as a career.

:smileys::smileys:


----------



## pgriz (Aug 22, 2014)

Scott, always enjoy both your work and you taking us with you behind-the-scenes.  Thank you for posting.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 24, 2014)

These are from the last couple of days.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 24, 2014)

imagemaker46 said:


>



wonderful


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Aug 24, 2014)

#3 is a great shot. I would have liked to have seen a lil tighter for more bokeh but still a very good shot.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 24, 2014)

brian_f2.8 said:


> #3 is a great shot. I would have liked to have seen a lil tighter for more bokeh but still a very good shot.



Thanks.


----------



## annamaria (Aug 24, 2014)

Very good shots.


----------



## lizheaemma (Aug 25, 2014)

Amazing work!


----------



## FITBMX (Aug 25, 2014)

Wonderful photos, great job!


----------

